# What do I need to do before trying?



## hawalkden (Jul 9, 2010)

I want to try for a child. I have type one diabetes and dreading the though of having a baby. I've heard about the pre-conception clinics that are advices to go on. I know a little of what it entales and all they do is say get your bloods to "normal" levels before even thinking of trying to concieve. 
Alsoi would like to know about the pregnancy in genreal. Do women who has type one diabetes have double midwife consultants and extra timein jopsotal for blood tests?
I'm dreading the though of being in hopital for longer than needed. I know it's for the health of me and the child but I just don't want to be prodded and poked about!!
Thank you 
heather x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Heather, welcome to the forum  I'll leave it to the ladies to answer your questions


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

your hba1c needs to be below 7% and have good control. You take a higher amount of folic acid. these are the basics that I got told when I got the go ahead to try in may, Hope it helps xxxx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello  Heather,

Welcome to the forum. I am T1 and have been for 27 years now and have a 4 year old in tow (going on 14 years old lol) and trying for another bambino at the mo 

Apologies for the essay but you did ask teehee.....:

You have to make sure (as Loubie above said) that your HBA1C was below 7%. I also had to get my blood done to test for microalbumin/kidney function and that was all in order and that my eyes were ok (re retinopathy). Having a baby puts more pressure to the back of the eyes so this is something to be aware of. Since having my daughter i have background retinopathy as a result but frightens me i have to admit. 

You should also start to take Folic acid (also previously mentioned) which is really important for us diabetics to take. You will need to get the special big dose from your GP (5mg) as you can't buy these over the counter.

As for the actual pregnancy and care you get once preggers, i have found since being on here, that it varies massively depending on your circumstances and where you live! I was 28 and what i would class as healthy with only the D to contend with. My experience of it all was that I only received the standard two scans at 12 weeks and 20 and that was it! I have read others that have them at around 6 weeks / 9 weeks and then several more along the way. I attended the maternity appointments every other week (which i think and have read all T1's attend) as the DSN's keep an eye on your control and eating etc. Just as you start to get to grips with one change, something else changes.

I had to be induced (which for me was horrendous) and i was in hospital for 3 days before actually ending up with an emergency C-Section as my baby was so distressed and actually stopped breathing. She then went into the Special Care Unit and so was in hospital for 10 days. I shan't go into all that as she is a beautiful, healthy, cheeky, little girl and whilst i personally had a distressing experience, its not like this for everyone and everyone deals with things differently. I am though, trying for another ! 

You should have a read of the different pregnancy threads as there is lots of advice in there and different experiences to read about.

You should be prepared though that a diabetic pregnancy isn't like any other and unless you are diabetic i really don't think anyone else would understand. But thats why we are all here for support and a gee up when needed!

Hope this helps and ask away as there are several ladies who have just had babies and others who are pregnant too.

Take care 

Bernie x


----------



## hawalkden (Jul 14, 2010)

*Thank you *

Thank you guys 

I?m smiling like a Cheshire Cat at the moment, because I?ve finally found a site that I can let my Diabetes not control me and I feel ?normal? again. 

The main reason I was asking was because all I kept getting off the Consultants when I ask about pregnancy was; ?Erm.. shouldn?t be trying yet!?? So I gave up and though I don?t want a child and if it happens it happens regret the complications later on (bad approach to pregnancy I know, but I?m positive thinking at the moment and really want to start trying!)

HBA1C at the moment well was (April 2010) 10.6% I think. Only just graduated from the DAFNE (life saver!). That?s why I knew the HBA1C would be okayish (Oh I recommend the DAFNE Course for anyone with T1, it?s the most fun, personal and educational week I?ve had when it comes to Diabetes and being ?re-diagnosed? as we called it!). 

Retinopathy test has just been done and all good. This is the fear of me so much? the dreaded blood tests?  Right now just taking about it makes me cry I?m petrified of them. I think that?s the only think I?m scared of and makes me not want to have a child and at the back of my mind I know it?s not a huge deal but after the experience I had when I was diagnosed with T1 (March 2009) I just can?t, I know I would have then when it comes down to it though; everything else like the Folic Acid and (haha) the repetitive ?normal blood control? before trying (which all the Doctors rave/nag about to me every time I see them!) I can deal with.

Once again thank you so much for the advice and I?ve got a little relief off me now; because it?s hard to try and explain to people who haven?t got Diabetes how they feel? I?m as a result truly happy that I?ve joined this site.

Happy Bumpos 

Heather  x 

p.s. (negitive point; I'm just scared of all the time off work though for midwife appointments!)


----------



## rachelha (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Heather,

I am type 1 (have been for 15 years) and currently 31 weeks pregnant. I am not going to pretend that a diabetic pregnancy is easy, you see form some of my posts that there have been times that it has all really got to me, but it is definitely worth it. 

You will have to have more time off work for appointments.  From conception to 30 weeks you will be seen once a fortnight, from 30-36 weeks it is weekly and then twice weekly.  I see a midwife, a diabetic consultant, and an obstetrics consultant at each appointment.  Your work legally have to give you the time off for all antenatal appointments.

My hba1c is taken about once a month so I am afraid there are more blood tests.  

I had a viability scan at 8 weeks, the normal booking scan at 13 weeks, the abnormality scan at 18 weeks, and a cardiac scan at 22 weeks.  So far I have not had any growth scans, for some reason they dont start them until much later than elsewhere in my area.

This site has been invaluable to me whilst ttc, and since being pregnant, non-diabetics just dont get it at all.

Feel free to ask me any questions you want

Rachel


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello Heather,

I am 9 weeks and we didnt plan it.

Luckly my hbc1 has always been pretty good, its 5ish i think at the last test. My Doctor siad i was luckly very healthy, and you really should be too if your planning. I should have planned ,at least to get my diet 100% sorted and the higher folic acid.

I have had loads of blood tests so far, if your going to be pregnant you will have to yet used to them, sorry.

I have had one appointment with my midiwfe and one with the diabetic team at hosiptal, i had this at 6 weeks and i got a scan to make sure everything was ok.

Next scan 4th August , 12 week one and another appointment with hospital, then one with my midewife again.

Its really hard work being diabetic and pregnant ( i havent been pregnant before so wouldnt know if its harder) I am happy i am. Wish we would have planned it now, i have been very lucky so far.

This site has been a rock, everyone is so helpful and understanding. xx


----------

